# LOTR and The Onion



## Thorondor (Apr 14, 2003)

The Onion, the best newspaper around, and the only place I get my Info  had a article making fun of Tolkien nerds like us and thought you all would enjoy. Don't Come Crying to me when you need someone to speaks Elvish


----------

